# What is the odometer on your Uber car? I am curious particularly about very high mileage...



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles. 

How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I drive an Acura RDX for Uber, and the mileage is in the low 70,000s.

For years, I drove Toyota Celicas (non-Uber). I put about 260,000 miles on my first one, which I bought brand new. The only failures that left me stranded were a timing belt and an alternator. Toyota's reputation for reliability is well deserved.

The second one I took from 95,000 to 170,000.

Honda is supposed to be good too, which is why I have a couple of Acuras. I have a friend who says that his Hyundais are doing that well also.

And the Ford Explorer I had was good. My Significant Other bought it brand new. I bought it from my S.O. and went to 140,000 miles with it. It was a 2000, back when they were pickup trucks with a different body.

But the only vehicle I've driven for Uber has been that first Acura I described.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

i'm not driving uber anymore but my hyundai sonata is still going strong with 594000 km(368000 miles young kim)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

.....................2014 Ford Fusion hybrid; just under 97.000 miles...............


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

2015 Toyota Corolla, 244,000, 1 battery, gas, oil changes, brakes, & tires, nothing out of the ordinary. I was worried about the CVT transmission when I bought it, but the car gets 36 - 37 MPG and has never failed to start.

Don't get a new car until the old one is done... A car is an expendable, It should die on the dealer's lot the day you get a new one, if there's anything left when you bring it back, you lose...


----------



## riserfilly (Feb 14, 2020)

2012 Nissan Altima with 108,000 miles


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down.


Any car with any miles can just up and die if something breaks.

Whether you should buy a new car or not depends on your own personal situation. The best car to do RS in is the one you already own outright. Which I'm assuming you do. Just keep on chugging along and set aside money every month to accumulate either a repair fund to keep the current one running in case something happens as well as towards the purchase of a new one.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

08 town car. 363,000 miles


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

2017 Chevy impala. Got it at 39k and when I got rid of it a few months back, it had 210k.

Normal wear and tear. Went through a lot of tires though.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

2017 Chevy Cruze - 138k
Last car was a 2012 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid that I took to 190k (bought used at 90k)


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

2016 Nissan Altima. 155,000
2 transmissions 
3 valve bodies


----------



## real-trip (Apr 14, 2016)

Smitty in CT said:


> 2015 Toyota Corolla, 244,000, 1 battery, gas, oil changes, brakes, & tires, nothing out of the ordinary. I was worried about the CVT transmission when I bought it, but the car gets 36 - 37 MPG and has never failed to start.
> 
> Don't get a new car until the old one is done... A car is an expendable, It should die on the dealer's lot the day you get a new one, if there's anything left when you bring it back, you lose...





Smitty in CT said:


> 2015 Toyota Corolla, 244,000, 1 battery, gas, oil changes, brakes, & tires, nothing out of the ordinary. I was worried about the CVT transmission when I bought it, but the car gets 36 - 37 MPG and has never failed to start.
> 
> Don't get a new car until the old one is done... A car is an expendable, It should die on the dealer's lot the day you get a new one, if there's anything left when you bring it back, you lose...


JUST CURIOUS ARE YU THE ORIGINAL OWNER


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

When I traded in that POS 2015 sonic, it had 138,000 miles on it, my Trax has 4,200 .... of that, only about 1,000 of it is actual delivery miles.... hubby and I put about 80 miles a day it just driving to and from work🤦‍♀️


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

2016 Korean hatch with 185,000 km


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> 08 town car. 363,000 miles


I feel like that would be a record for an Uber car!



ABQuber said:


> 2017 Chevy impala. Got it at 39k and when I got rid of it a few months back, it had 210k.
> 
> Normal wear and tear. Went through a lot of tires though.


Wow! A Chevy Impala with 210,000 miles is pretty extraordinary! But I know that people love Chevy Impalas in the city of Chicago. Lots of people buy them and then jack them up and put all sorts of interesting paint jobs on them.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

2011 Ford Explorer; 280000 miles
In addition to the routine stuff, (tires, breaks, oil, transmission and coolant changes, hoses, battery, sparkplugs , carwashes etc) I needed front struts and and I did a preemptive water pump replacement, total maintenance and repair costs since I started uber (210000 miles) is less than 5 cents a mile

The car will age out of Uber in 5 years, as will I (unless one of us dies first)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

2014 Kia Soul, 157K miles

No major repairs
I got new tires last month.
I just recharged my freon this weekend.


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal (Oct 2, 2016)

Smitty in CT said:


> Don't get a new car until the old one is done... A car is an expendable, It should die on the dealer's lot the day you get a new one, if there's anything left when you bring it back, you lose...


That's exactly what I did. My last car was absolutely on it's last legs when I traded it in for a new car late last year. Transmission issues, brakes failing, randomly dying when I put it in reverse, etc.. It was a piece of crap 2013 Ford Focus with chronic transmission assembly issues. I think when I turned it in it had around 160,000 miles on it and the transmission assembly had been replaced 6 times. I would have preferred to take it out in a field and given it the Office Space printer treatment.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I had a 2011 Sonata until it got totalled with 233,000 miles. All repairs were routine except for an alternator and a catalytic converter.
Replacement is a 2015 Sonata with 144,000 miles.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

2016 Dodge Grand Caravan - 318000 and still going strong


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

2012 Prius V....got it at 138k last year, its up to 170k now...



Another Uber Driver said:


> .....................2014 Ford Fusion hybrid; just under 97.000 miles...............


what kinda MPG does it get in the city?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My 2007 Ford Focus has 268,000 miles on it. I've changed the batteries a few times, secondary air intake, motor mounts. Otherwise just basic maintenance for the most part. Absolute tank of a car and I'm super sad that it will age out of the system starting next year. I loathe the idea of getting a modern car with traction control and ABS. I think it would keep going for a lot more miles if I could keep it longer.

This car handles way better on snow and ice than my Mitsubishi Outlander (130K Miles) with both features. I am skeptical about whether the Outlander will last very long with its CWT, but I saw the same model and year car for sale at 200K on the odometer recently so that gives me some hope.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I've got 2 prii on my plate. My OG is an 09 which I got with 100k on it. It sits at 330k now with no major repairs. I love that car.

My second is a 14 persona prius with 165k. I got it with 135k on it. Prius were made for RS.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Not Uber cars; but,
88 Accord, New, 240,000+ Totaled , was so hoping to goto 300K
89 Accord, started @ 131,000+ End 508,000+ Lost fifth gear in trans, bye bye
88 Accord, Started ! 151,000+ End 380,000+ Trans again. But thanks Jose' Hope you never made it back.

All three with Amsoil and 25,000 oil changes.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


2019 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport with 20k.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> what kinda MPG does it get in the city?


Thirty-three-to thirty-eight in the city, depending on the season. In the summer and high winter, the fuel economy does drop as the gasolene engine must run more frequently when the heat or air conditioning is operating.



Trafficat said:


> My 2007 Ford Focus has 268,000 miles on it. Absolute tank of a car.


I am glad that you are doing well with your Focus. Everyone complains about the Focus. _Condemner Reports_ can not stop caterwauling about it. Of course, _Condemner Reports _does not like anything that is not a Toyota, Lexus or occasional Audi. This is why I refuse to take _Condmener Reports_ seriously on automobiles. A Lexus is nothing but a Toyota with a fancy price tag. An Audi is a Volkswagen with a Mercedes-Benz price tag. My brother-in-law calls an Audi a "Volkswagen with rings".


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

real-trip said:


> JUST CURIOUS ARE YU THE ORIGINAL OWNER


I am the original owner, however, I bought it late in 2015 (Nov), with 12,000 miles on it, it was one of the sales manager's "demo" cars.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

franksoprano said:


> 2019 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport with 20k.


Well, you win for the LOWEST miles I think


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Well, you win for the LOWEST miles I think


If not for the virus I would have a lot more miles, I bought it just before the covid, too be honest I miss working and if the money was better I would be working again shortly not taking the PUA................... but pretty sure if all goes well I will take the PUA..........

Only reason I bought it they gave me a great deal and low interest rate.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> That's exactly what I did. My last car was absolutely on it's last legs when I traded it in for a new car late last year. Transmission issues, brakes failing, randomly dying when I put it in reverse, etc.. It was a piece of crap 2013 Ford Focus with chronic transmission assembly issues. I think when I turned it in it had around 160,000 miles on it and the transmission assembly had been replaced 6 times. I would have preferred to take it out in a field and given it the Office Space printer treatment.


Person: "Have you seen the movie _Office Space_?"

Me: "I LIVED the movie Office Space."

I even know what "PC Load Letter" means.










Oh, and I have an '09 Corolla with about 120k. Only repair I've made in six years is a new alternator. The rest just regular maintenance. Very happy with it, but it's a stick-shift, and I don't recommend that for anyone doing ride-share.

But when I was a limousine driver back in the '00's we had many Lincoln Town Cars with well over 350k miles on them. They were just a few years old and still had the new car smell in them. The front passenger seat would always be in mint condition, but the driver's seat would already be all sprung-out and sagging from being driven 16 hours a day, every single day by a 250 pound heavyweight.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Person: "Have you seen the movie _Office Space_?"
> 
> Me: "I LIVED the movie Office Space."
> 
> ...


I have had a lot of cars in my life, I counted once around 25 since my first at 17, with out a doubt the cars these days are so much better than the past, especially Jap made, my Mitsubishi Outlander was made in Japan so expecting a lot from it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am glad that you are doing well with your Focus. Everyone complains about the Focus. _Condemner Reports_ can not stop caterwauling about it. Of course, _Condemner Reports _does not like anything that is not a Toyota, Lexus or occasional Audi. This is why I refuse to take _Condmener Reports_ seriously on automobiles. A Lexus is nothing but a Toyota with a fancy price tag. An Audi is a Volkswagen with a Mercedes-Benz price tag. My brother-in-law calls an Audi a "Volkswagen with rings".


The post 2012 models are known to have transmission issues but the 2010 and earlier at least are much better. Not sure what year the issues were introduced.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> The post 2012 models are known to have transmission issues but the 2010 and earlier at least are much better. Not sure what year the issues were introduced.


I noticed this with Hondas also, early 2000's transmission issues, especially with their mini vans.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> 89 Accord, started @ 131,000+ End 508,000+


Damn!


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Damn!


Amazing miles if true, I believe it. It is so much about how you care for your car and some people don't do well with, others do it very well, I like to think I'm in this category, I wish I was a mechanic this would be a huge help with so many jobs easy enough for a regular Joe to handle, you have to have the tools of course.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I have no reason to lie about that as I am not one to tell a bigger fish story. However.

I know a former coworker who has / had over 630,000 on his 90 or 91 Accord. He doesn't live far from me and our annual mileage to work round trip was 130 miles 5 or 6 days a week. So 33k a year. 98% of that was all Fwy. though.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I have no reason to lie about that as I am not one to tell a bigger fish story. However.
> 
> I know a former coworker who has / had over 630,000 on his 90 or 91 Accord. He doesn't live far from me and our annual mileage to work round trip was 130 miles 5 or 6 days a week. So 33k a year. 98% of that was all Fwy. though.


If you don't drive aggressively, if you avoid road hazards, and take it easy on the gas and brakes you can get a lot of miles out of any vehicle


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


My Toyota had 427k miles when I stopped lyfting. Amazing car. Smooth braking and slowly change gears, slowly hit gas and softly corner. Got it repaired at Toyota didn't cut corners


----------



## real-trip (Apr 14, 2016)

Smitty in CT said:


> I am the original owner, however, I bought it late in 2015 (Nov), with 12,000 miles on it, it was one of the sales manager's "demo" cars.


Last question is most of your mileage highway, local, what %. highway, % local. heard. highway mileage is the best..I have a 204 Camry with 54000 miles, half local...Should I still keep it for a while.thanks


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber doesn't pay enough for you to get a replacement car. 

So, if you don't find something else before you need another car, you're dead.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

JohnJames8678 said:


> My Toyota had 427k miles when I stopped lyfting. Amazing car. Smooth braking and slowly change gears, slowly hit gas and softly corner. Got it repaired at Toyota didn't cut corners


Oh shit, you had work other than warranty work at dealer, you could have bought 2 new cars after that beating you took, hang in there sometimes in life we get low but we come back, good luck.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Cars are overrated. I get pax from point A to point B by imbibing spice and folding space.

"Traveling without moving."
-Paul Atreides


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

too bad we dont get pay $1 for every Uber Km/ M that we put on doing their dirty deed, we would all be rich. Rideshare quickly depreciates the value of your new car. resale would be useless as people look more at driven distance vs Model Year.

I can put $20 in gas in my vehicle and drive under 160km a week and make about $600 to $1100 on the $20 fuel. as I can choose which deliveries i want to accept by tip, distance and time. ( Yes in Instacart you see your tip upfront)
With Uber and Lyft I was forking out half of the earnings toward weekly fuel which would be about $200+ base on the shitty pings and ridiculous distance, just to drive ungrateful pax who can be rude or unfair with their ratings.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


Are you Korean?



Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


2009 Prius.
Believe it or not, just passed 450k miles and still gets approx 41- 43 mpg!!!
Replaced: 
-two inverter pumps (known issue) $125 each. 30 min DIY job. 
- one three way coolant valve. $100. 45 DIY job.
Nothing else except regular maintenance.
A truly unbelievable car with superior engineering behind it!


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


Even though Toyota and Honda has high resale value, the high mileage could become a deal breaker, Uber don't like me cause i would reject about 75% of incoming pings due to distance and pay, I stop driving on the Uber and Lyft app since March of 2020 when we enter the first lock-down stage of the pandemic, I even had them remove the Pax service on my account so now only the eats is active,
if i do turn it on I would look at the pings , laugh and reject. an outright insult to see a $4.13 to go 17km, 23 minutes with no tip guaranteed, and that is their estimated time excluding the restaurant wait time plus the drive time to go to that restaurant which could be as far a 10 or more Km, definitely not worth the wear and tear of the devaluing of my vehicle


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

real-trip said:


> Last question is most of your mileage highway, local, what %. highway, % local. heard. highway mileage is the best..I have a 204 Camry with 54000 miles, half local...Should I still keep it for a while.thanks


You should keep i for at least another 200k miles


----------



## real-trip (Apr 14, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> You should keep i for at least another 200k miles


THX


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

2013 Prius -- 107K mile.
Bought it new, but just started using it for RS in 2019.
ZERO problems the entire 8 years -- just normal maintenance, not including brakes, because brake pads are still good after 107K miles.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

When I stopped doing RS at the end of 2020, I was at 135K. I've had 3 RS drivers in the last week with vehicles well into the 200K range, the guy that took me to get my wife's car today had a Jetta Wagon TDI with 260K on it, it looked immaculate. Neighbor runs a black car service, owns 3 Navigators, his newest is a 2021, only has 28K on it, his oldest, a 2015, which the 2021 replaced, had 320K on it before it was totaled in an accident. His other two are both 2018 models with around 100K each. Another neighbor and his brother are doing black service with a Escalade and a MB S-Class. He started doing RS when he retired in 2016 with a Rav 4, the engine blew at 200K, he replaced it with a 2018 Lexus and just replaced it with a 2020 Escalade, his brother started with a C-class, then got a smoking deal on a repo'd 2019 S-Class in April 2020.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

real-trip said:


> THX


But if you decide to replace it, don't trade it in. Get full private resale value. Your car is in high demand and the mileage fine.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> and set aside money every month to accumulate either a repair fund to keep the current one running in case something happens as well as towards the purchase of a new one.


I absolutely agree with that! It's something I've done for more than 20 years.

It also has a way of focusing your attention on how frequent the maintenance needs are. When you see that fund stop going up for several months, it's time to think about replacing the vehicle.

I check the odometers (two cars) and set aside a fixed amount per mile driven in the previous month.



Trafficat said:


> This car handles way better on snow and ice than my Mitsubishi Outlander (130K Miles) with both features.


That might be more of a function of the model, rather than the traction control and anti-lock braking system.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> get pax from point A to point B by imbibing spice and folding space.


that would make you an ugly looking alien.


----------



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.


38k on the 2018 Toyota Corolla I use for Uber. Was part time for like a few months then became part time after getting a normal job. I do not ever drive the Corolla for personal use. I have a 2008 Lexus IS 250 with 122k miles for that. I'm sure the mileage would be higher if I just had one car. My fleet below. As you see I kept the old Uber sticker on it. The round logo of yesteryear before it changed to just Uber.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I feel like that would be a record for an Uber car!
> 
> Wow! A Chevy Impala with 210,000 miles is pretty extraordinary! But I know that people love Chevy Impalas in the city of Chicago. Lots of people buy them and then jack them up and put all sorts of interesting paint jobs on them.


My other town car was 440,000 miles.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

2012 yaris 340000


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> 2012 yaris 340000


Wow! Mainly through RS?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


283,967.
But I am not finished for today.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

2015 Lincoln Mkt used for private clients 80,300 miles. 2008 Toyota Corolla 209,000 haven't driven for Uber since 3/2/2020.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> That might be more of a function of the model, rather than the traction control and anti-lock braking system.


Well, my mom's 2013 Ford Focus is useless in the snow and ice compared to my 2007 model. I was driving around all day in the same ice and snow, and she couldn't get it out of a level parking lot. I said I could get it home, and I could not. I got it out of the parking lot by disabling the traction control. But unfortunately it kicks on automatically when you get over 25 mph causing the car to come to a stop. I got it stuck on the same hill my car went over multiple times that day because there was no way to get enough momentum to go up the hill.

Traction control seems pointless. It slows down the car to gain traction if it detects slip. If you're driving on ice, you will always have slip. Obviously a feature designed for rain puddles in San Francisco and not places with real inclement weather.

ABS is worst of all. It kicks on when you slam the brakes on dry pavement, not to mention what it can do if you are off road.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

2016 ford fusion hybrid....179000 miles......rebuilt transmission........my problem is tires....many flats doing uber...i mean alot......


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

luckytown said:


> many flats doing uber...i mean alot.


Ditto! &#128542;


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

franksoprano said:


>


Which of these potential paxs should every driver avoid?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Wow! Mainly through RS?


I brought it at 100000 the rest threw ride sharing and carrier services in 2 years


----------



## AlexCom (May 4, 2017)

Prius 330k
Headgasket @270k
Brakes @200k
Oil changes and tires
45mpg


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

@Blushark is a driver in San Diego who has well over 400,000 miles on his Honda. He does all the mechanical work on his car.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

AlexCom said:


> Prius 330k
> Headgasket @270k
> Brakes @200k
> Oil changes and tires
> 45mpg


What year Prius?


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

I drove a 2008 ford e350 van for an airport shuttle company. I haven’t driven for him for at least 5 years and I saw it on the road just recently. So 5 years ago it had 1.8 million miles with the same engine and was getting over 20 mpg. It went thru 3 transmissions in that time. So since I saw it recently it’s got to be well over 2 million miles


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Flat tires...

Stay out of driveways
No construction sites
Don't drive the hood


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

98,782 miles. As of 5:18pm CST March 4th 2021. 
2016 Toyota RAV4. 
I’ve really been taking it easy the past two weeks as that 100k mark looms overhead. I was at 30,270 in 06/2019. The few months I took off in 2020 may have saved it! 
(And there were multiple others which came before it— I intended not to subject this vehicle to the algos, but it happened out of necessity; I’m okay with that).


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Coachman said:


> 2014 Kia Soul, 157K miles
> 
> No major repairs
> I got new tires last month.
> I just recharged my freon this weekend.


I thought you bought a brand new car just a couple of years ago???


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

real-trip said:


> Last question is most of your mileage highway, local, what %. highway, % local. heard. highway mileage is the best..I have a 204 Camry with 54000 miles, half local...Should I still keep it for a while.thanks


My mileage is a mix of everything, but the majority is stop & go "in town" driving...

Keep it until it costs more in repairs than it does to buy a new one....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Which of these potential paxs should every driver avoid?


The beardless ones with red lips. They are expressing negative emotions and will likely down rate you. You can tell from the lip angles. The bearded passengers without red lips look mildly pleased or neutral and are more likely to give you 5 stars and a tip.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> 2016 Nissan Altima. 155,000
> 2 transmissions
> 3 valve bodies


I had a 2016 Altima and the trans failed at 60k and was in the process of failing again at 120k when I got rid of it at a loss. Nissan was dealing in crappy Jenko CVT transmissions.
Now I have a 2008 Prius with 159k and it is a champ.



franksoprano said:


> Amazing miles if true, I believe it. It is so much about how you care for your car and some people don't do well with, others do it very well, I like to think I'm in this category, I wish I was a mechanic this would be a huge help with so many jobs easy enough for a regular Joe to handle, you have to have the tools of course.


For basic maintenance stuff like oil changes and spark plugs and cleaning up the throttlebody or whatnot you don't need too much. I do that stuff on my Prius and it really helps save costs. YouTube is always helpful as well.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

jjminor82 said:


> I had a 2016 Altima and the trans failed at 60k and was in the process of failing again at 120k when I got rid of it at a loss. Nissan was dealing in crappy Jenko CVT transmissions.
> Now I have a 2008 Prius with 159k and it is a champ.
> 
> 
> For basic maintenance stuff like oil changes and spark plugs and cleaning up the throttlebody or whatnot you don't need too much. I do that stuff on my Prius and it really helps save costs. YouTube is always helpful as well.


Amazing. Mine failed at 32k and 111k. Cost me $1600 out of pocket for the second one.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Notice all these non toyotas have had to have major repairs...why not just get a toyota?


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> 2016 Dodge Grand Caravan - 318000 and still going strong


Holy shit


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

I 


Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


I get a new Caravan every year, must have power sliding doors and white, do not care about much else. Usually an SXT or Limited. I used to put between 45,000 and 55,000 miles on them before getting the next. But 2020 I did not drive and my 2020 Caravan has less than 7,000 miles on it now and I ordered a 2021 Pacifica Hybrid, but It will not be ready until the end of May (built out). I am not sure if I will even drive this year.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I absolutely agree with that! It's something I've done for more than 20 years.
> 
> It also has a way of focusing your attention on how frequent the maintenance needs are. When you see that fund stop going up for several months, it's time to think about replacing the vehicle.
> 
> ...


The truth is to make this gig work even close to fair, they need a portion of the ride charge to be allocated to the driver for wear, tear and replacement, and it should be based on the IRS write off amount of 54 cents a mile or whatever it is right now.

I know someone who worked for Pizza Hut delivering and at the end of his shift the computer would calculate the miles to and from all customers, he would get this in cash at the end of his shift.











Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


This is a great topic Kim, it amazes me the miles some of these drivers have put on their cars, and they still run good.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

2015 Chevy Equinox! 181,000. Would easily be over 200k but haven’t Uber’d for a year. Sweet, sweet PUA!

Runs like a top! 
front pads x4
rotors x1
rear pads x1
exhaust manifold x1
spark plugs x1
I do my own maintenance thanks to YouTube!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


Now, my Uber freight vehicle has 640,000 on it


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I just retired my 2012 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid three weeks ago at just over 340,000 miles.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ditto! &#128542;


Over the years I've had so many flats cuz often times I would have to go down an alleyway. I can change my flat tire at this point in under 10 minutes from start to finish..


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


83,000 miles.

I bought in July of 2019 with 23,000 miles. It is a Ford Fiesta 2016, manual 5 speed. Got it for $8,500.00

36 miles to the gallon avg.

If I get even 200,000 miles total, I will make great money on this car!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

just popped over 200,000 ... bought it new, at the time had never heard of uber, it was just a car i liked...had 50k when i started doing RS in 2016 (i stopped Uber/Lyft last March with the pandemic)

no mechanical issues, just regular maintenance and a boatload of tires; but only 22 mph which i know wouldn't work for most; mechanic says 300,000 shouldn't be a problem; i didn't renew my inspection for uber/lyft last autumn and the car would time out after next year anyhow...it's now back to being my personal vehicle and my delivery car

fwiw...i've owned a bunch of cars (got my first car at the age of 14) and this one is by far my favorite...Nissan Murano


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


257,000km for a 2013. Besides the standard oil changes, fluids, brakes and tires - only had to replace the spark plug. Zero issues.

✊ ✊ &#129717;

Toyota Matrix (in &#127482;&#127480; it's a Corolla hatchback)


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

Smitty in CT said:


> 2015 Toyota Corolla, 244,000, 1 battery, gas, oil changes, brakes, & tires, nothing out of the ordinary. I was worried about the CVT transmission when I bought it, but the car gets 36 - 37 MPG and has never failed to start.
> 
> Don't get a new car until the old one is done... A car is an expendable, It should die on the dealer's lot the day you get a new one, if there's anything left when you bring it back, you lose...


Do you change cvt fluid? If so at what milage?


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

2013 accord exl,
275k on clock in 4 years of stubering,
still running,
had transmission rebuild at 205k for 2500 buck,
transmission jerks just a little when cvt tries to replicate the gear change,
everything else standard care,
for tyre, i would only go with comfort touring tread by good year,


----------



## real-trip (Apr 14, 2016)

hooj said:


> 257,000km for a 2013. Besides the standard oil changes, fluids, brakes and tires - only had to replace the spark plug. Zero issues.
> 
> ✊ ✊ &#129717;
> 
> ...


DID YOU EVER CHANGE TRANSMISSION FLUID ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Just hit 200,000 miles this morning on my 2013 Hyundai Elantra GT 6-speed manual. I bought it a couple of years ago with 133k miles on it. It has been very reliable so far. Replaced brakes, clutch, etc., but those things are expected and relatively inexpensive.










The airbag light is on because I keep a cooler on my passenger seat for doing Eats. The tire pressure light is covered up because it is also on; I mess around with custom wheels/tires and I don't feel like installing the sensors.

Fuel economy shown is typical.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

real-trip said:


> DID YOU EVER CHANGE TRANSMISSION FLUID ?


Don't forget to change the blinker fluid about every 250,000 miles. Also had a muffler bearing that went out around a hundred and ninety-five thousand miles but that's real rare


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

real-trip said:


> DID YOU EVER CHANGE TRANSMISSION FLUID ?


Yes. Fluids. All regularly scheduled fluids. Bought it new as well.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

2017 Acura TLX 72000 km (of which 50,000 were already on when I bought out my father's lease in September 2020)


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

i have a honda civic w 100,000 miles (90% of that rideshare) & i haven't even had my brake pads changed yet (though i will get my rear done this month)..only expenses have been new tires and routine maintenance..thats why those videos showing depreciation and maintenance costs saying you lose money doing rideshare are mostly nonsense...you cant depreciate more than the original cost of the car and i've earned that 4-5 times over



Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


can you fit luggage in a prius?


----------



## real-trip (Apr 14, 2016)

vgk2018 said:


> i have a honda civic w 100,000 miles (90% of that rideshare) & i haven't even had my brake pads changed yet (though i will get my rear done this month)..only expenses have been new tires and routine maintenance..thats why those videos showing depreciation and maintenance costs saying you lose money doing rideshare are mostly nonsense...you cant depreciate more than the original cost of the car and i've earned that 4-5 times over


I think what they mean is that. for every 100 dollars. you make30% goes back to company.. 10%. goes. for gas, 10% goes for. fixed exp like. insurance, car payment, 10% for taxes..So you basically have about. 30- 40% for every dollar...Dont. forget. credit card for misc items adds up..Also unless you live I your mothers basement you have rent, family, house expenses to you could be losing money...I suggest you play the lottery


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

2008 Prius w/ 130k & zero issues. Just routine maintenance. 2015 Passat TDI w/ 145k & a blown head gasket.


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

real-trip said:


> I think what they mean is that. for every 100 dollars. you make30% goes back to company.. 10%. goes. for gas, 10% goes for. fixed exp like. insurance, car payment, 10% for taxes..So you basically have about. 30- 40% for every dollar...Dont. forget. credit card for misc items adds up..Also unless you live I your mothers basement you have rent, family, house expenses to you could be losing money...I suggest you play the lottery


many of the expenses you mention are not exclusive to rideshare assuming you own a vehicle, i also used the term 'mostly' nonsense , i own my own home, paid cash for my car, and i was cpa for 20+ years and i can tell you if you're doing rideshare and paying any taxes you're doing it wrong


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

vgk2018 said:


> i have a honda civic w 100,000 miles (90% of that rideshare) & i haven't even had my brake pads changed yet (though i will get my rear done this month)..only expenses have been new tires and routine maintenance..thats why those videos showing depreciation and maintenance costs saying you lose money doing rideshare are mostly nonsense...you cant depreciate more than the original cost of the car and i've earned that 4-5 times over
> 
> 
> can you fit luggage in a prius?


More than you think!


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

2006 Honda Civic 175,000 miles aged out of Uber. Lots of parts replaced using junk yard parts.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

2017 Santa Fe 155,000


----------



## real-trip (Apr 14, 2016)

vgk2018 said:


> many of the expenses you mention are not exclusive to rideshare assuming you own a vehicle, i also used the term 'mostly' nonsense , i own my own home, paid cash for my car, and i was cpa for 20+ years and i can tell you if you're doing rideshare and paying any taxes you're doing it wrong


YOU HAVE OTHER GIGS..A guy like you would be. unwise to. do rideshare..Why would you doit when you don't need to...If all I did was rideshare and it would be my only income for 5 years and show a loss every year on taxes I would get audited by IRS..You have to be making some money...I can think of other things to do if I did not have to do rideshare.....I think part time is the key.If you buy a new car you can do rideshare one day a week to pay for the car..


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

My last car ( Accord) had around 350,000 miles.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Smitty in CT said:


> 2015 Toyota Corolla, 244,000, 1 battery, gas, oil changes, brakes, & tires, nothing out of the ordinary. I was worried about the CVT transmission when I bought it, but the car gets 36 - 37 MPG and has never failed to start.
> 
> Don't get a new car until the old one is done... A car is an expendable, It should die on the dealer's lot the day you get a new one, if there's anything left when you bring it back, you lose...


I have the same vehicle except the non-CVT (apparently this is very rare for this model year). So far the only thing unusual was the seat belt sensor failing and the dealership took care of that under warranty. Everything else was things like the alternator, brakes and batteries. It's been a great car. 151,000 miles.

I do kind of wish I got the Camry though for a bit more room but this is a great car considering how low the driver pay is. Pretty close to you in gas mileage maybe just a mpg or two less.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

People might be wondering what the design life of an engine as they are designed to last X amount of miles under normal driving conditions.

Some of the cheaper and cheap vehicles have a design life of 150k miles before failure and a lot of them fail way before that.

"16 to 20 years

The average *Toyota engine* will *last* between 250,000 miles to 300,000 miles. This means that the *engine* in your *Toyota* model *should run* in good condition for 16 to 20 years before wearing out."

A lot of american car makers that are not building junk cheapos have a design life of quarter million miles as it is pretty much industry standard for a car to last at least 15 years. That includes toyota. It true the engine may last that long but everything else is not designed to last that long and will eventually let you down in which case the engine is not a major concern for most even though that what most worry about.

Generally the engine will be the last thing that fails unless it is abused or badly designed.
If anyone getting over a quarter million miles on their vehicles they are getting bonus miles as it has exceeded it design life and the car owes you nothing more. Does that mean the car is now useless and throwaway? Of course not. Can keep on driving it until the wheels fall off it.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Immoralized said:


> People might be wondering what the design life of an engine as they are designed to last X amount of miles under normal driving conditions.
> 
> Some of the cheaper and cheap vehicles have a design life of 150k miles before failure and a lot of them fail way before that.
> 
> ...


Whatever! So you're now an automotive engineer, right?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Whatever! So you're now an automotive engineer, right?


No it general knowledge


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Immoralized said:


> No it general knowledge


Oh, pardon me! &#128562;


----------



## Phatdollar (Dec 6, 2020)

Started with 2010 Chevy Equinox bought at 110k sold at 170k

Got 2018 chevy Equinox in November had 19k currently 37k

I put about 700 miles per week going to FT and about 1000 driving Uber


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

[HEADING=2]What is the odometer on your Uber car?[/HEADING]

The odometer on your Uber car is a gauge included in your instrument cluster and it tells you how many miles your car has gone.

Thanks for asking


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Oh, pardon me! &#128562;


The man is right. Ask any mechanic. 15/250,000


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

Supersponge said:


> Do you change cvt fluid? If so at what milage?


I haven't yet, I'm thinking I might when it hits 250K


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> 2016 Nissan Altima. 155,000
> 2 transmissions
> 3 valve bodies


I think Nissan has finally become worse than GM.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Uber doesn't pay enough for you to get a replacement car.
> 
> So, if you don't find something else before you need another car, you're dead.


I've been driving for Uber and Lyft for 3.5 years. I'm still using the original vehicle I purchased for the purpose. It's a 2011 Chevy Malibu. I paid $5,000 for it with 100k miles on it. Now I have 210k and still chugging along. When I started ubering I had about $5k in checking, some other funds in interest bearing accounts (which I haven't touched) and about $10k in credit card debt. After three and a half years of Rideshare driving I am now completely debt-free except for my home loan and I now have nearly $12K in checking, ready to purchase a new vehicle.

So I'm sure you're right about some markets. But here in Chicago, Uber and Lyft definitely pay enough for vehicle replacement and then some as long as you are smart with your money.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

2010 Hyundai Sonata V6 had 220k trouble free miles but decide to take over 2010 Kia Soul. It had 40k weekend driven miles and now at 130k. I changed all fluids, plugs, timing belt, water pump, pulleys and seals year and half a go. I found small leaks on front struts and bushing while we were locked in so I did complete suspension overhaul. I don’t think battery will last this year.

My other is 2016 Kia Sedona at 100k miles mostly used it on weekends. Nothing but oil and Seafoam at this moment. I will probably do full fluid change when weather gets warmer.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

wow...it sounds like you put a ton of miles on cars!


Flawlessbox said:


> 2010 Hyundai Sonata V6 had 220k trouble free miles but decide to take over 2010 Kia Soul. It had 40k weekend driven miles and now at 130k. I changed all fluids, plugs, timing belt, water pump, pulleys and seals year and half a go. I found small leaks on front struts and bushing while we were locked in so I did complete suspension overhaul. I don't think battery will last this year.
> 
> My other is 2016 Kia Sedona at 100k miles mostly used it on weekends. Nothing but oil and Seafoam at this moment. I will probably do full fluid change when weather gets warmer.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

rideshareMN said:


> wow...it sounds like you put a ton of miles on cars!


Before RS I had long commute so I decided to do part time RS along the way and I eventually did full time. BIG mistake! I will never get suckered in again.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I’m not too worried, if your in this gig, your going to rack up miles.... I worry about routine maintenance.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Schmanthony said:


> I think Nissan has finally become worse than GM.
> 
> 
> I've been driving for Uber and Lyft for 3.5 years. I'm still using the original vehicle I purchased for the purpose. It's a 2011 Chevy Malibu. I paid $5,000 for it with 100k miles on it. Now I have 210k and still chugging along. When I started ubering I had about $5k in checking, some other funds in interest bearing accounts (which I haven't touched) and about $10k in credit card debt. After three and a half years of Rideshare driving I am now completely debt-free except for my home loan and I now have nearly $12K in checking, ready to purchase a new vehicle.
> ...


Provided your Malibu is operating without issue, and is paid in full, what advantage is there in replacing it?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

real-trip said:


> YOU HAVE OTHER GIGS..A guy like you would be. unwise to. do rideshare..Why would you doit when you don't need to...If all I did was rideshare and it would be my only income for 5 years and show a loss every year on taxes I would get audited by IRS..You have to be making some money...I can think of other things to do if I did not have to do rideshare.....I think part time is the key.If you buy a new car you can do rideshare one day a week to pay for the car..


 I dont think Id argue taxs with a CPA


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow six pages of super high mileage cars. I guess I have the lowest at 22k. And it will be gone by November 2022 with less than 60k!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Thirty-three-to thirty-eight in the city, depending on the season. In the summer and high winter, the fuel economy does drop as the gasolene engine must run more frequently when the heat or air conditioning is operating.
> 
> I am glad that you are doing well with your Focus. Everyone complains about the Focus. _Condemner Reports_ can not stop caterwauling about it. Of course, _Condemner Reports _does not like anything that is not a Toyota, Lexus or occasional Audi. This is why I refuse to take _Condmener Reports_ seriously on automobiles. A Lexus is nothing but a Toyota with a fancy price tag. An Audi is a Volkswagen with a Mercedes-Benz price tag. My brother-in-law calls an Audi a "Volkswagen with rings".


Focus was a GREAT CAR in the earlier models.

The new transmissions were a disaster !
Gave them a Crappy Rep. Starting around 2011 . . . i think . . . not sure.

You have to know which years had the Good transmissions.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Focus was a GREAT CAR in the earlier models.
> 
> The new transmissions were a disaster !
> Gave them a Crappy Rep. Starting around 2011 . . . i think . . . not sure.
> ...


You lost me at Focus. &#128533;


----------



## real-trip (Apr 14, 2016)

IF YOU BUY A HORSE. YOU WILL HAVE HORSE-POWER THE REST OF YOUR LIFE AND NOT NEED GAS...I AM NOT HORSING AROUND


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Wow six pages of super high mileage cars. I guess I have the lowest at 22k. And it will be gone by November 2022 with less than 60k!


when I started with Uber I was 71 years old and thought this was something I could do to supplement my retirement income for a few years I was afraid that I would outlive my money

I thought at that time about 4 years would do the trick (75 years old for me and 300000 miles on the car) I could then convert certain assets I have, to cash and then use that cash to supplement my retirement income

when I discussed that plan here on UP the feedback I got was that at my age I shouldn't be driving at all and that there was no way I should count on any car, much less a Ford to last that long. All kind of statistics were cited to make their case I was told that less than 1% of cars make it to 200000 miles much less 300000. So I said "nonsense" and continued to drive. Also with the help of a couple of mechanics including a Ford shop manager, I developed a plan for regular maintenance and parts replacement.

so here I am at age 74 with a car at 280000 miles. I'll be 75 later this year and the car will turn 300k. We are both running well, It's time for a new plan I have my eye on 80 and 500k

The point is take care of your self and take care of your car and both will be good for a long time


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

oldfart said:


> when I started with Uber I was 71 years old and thought this was something I could do to supplement my retirement income for a few years I was afraid that I would outlive my money
> 
> I thought at that time about 4 years would do the trick (75 years old for me and 300000 miles on the car) I could then convert certain assets I have, to cash and then use that cash to supplement my retirement income
> 
> ...


It not the miles that kills the car it the number of cold/hot cycles as the metal heats up and cools down. We'll all see prolong use as the cars remain at operating temperature longer than the average user considerably. As long as the engine is well built and maintenance is kept up on it.

That why you'll see very high mileage 24/7 taxi that never really get the chance to cool down last forever and a day. Even though the interior may be wrecked as the drivers don't care for it or keep up maintenance. Not redlining it everywhere helps out a lot too.

I got an 2005 van that has something over 260k miles on it and I'll say it just broken in because it a diesel and a commercial diesel engine. If taken care of would probably outlive most people. Original everything except tyres & brakes. Get it regular oil changes and haven't missed a beat.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> All kind of statistics were cited to make their case I was told that less than 1% of cars make it to 200000 miles much less 300000.


Good on ya!

A few years ago, my uncle was the oldest full time employee of the state he lived in. He was in his 80s at the time.

He has retired since then. He and his wife have moved to be closer to her family.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Focus was a GREAT CAR in the earlier models.
> 
> The new transmissions were a disaster !
> Gave them a Crappy Rep. Starting around 2011 . . . i think . . . not sure.
> ...


Weren't they the dual clutch transmissions that were bad? If so it may not so much be the year you need to pay attention to but the VIN.



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Provided your Malibu is operating without issue, and is paid in full, what advantage is there in replacing it?


I am driving it for now, but it has to be on its last legs. Any repair that comes up over $1000 and it's probably not worth keeping. As I said it's still chugging along but it has some issues. It burns about 1.5 quarts of oil in between changes and it has started to burn a little coolant as well... probably the head gasket is starting to go. It needs an expensive exhaust repair which I've been living with for over a year. Might not pass emissions this spring without fixing it. Something has been wrong with the steering column for over a year as well... once a week or so the (electric) power steering will go out. I have to stop and restart the car to get it to come back. It's worked every time so far, but still, it's not great. So I feel like I need to be prepared to buy another car at a moment's notice.

It might also be a nice option to keep the malibu, still in usable condition, when I buy a new vehicle. My son might then inherit it and use it to get to and from school. Switching it to very light duty like that, it's possible we'll get several years more use out of it.


----------



## real-trip (Apr 14, 2016)

oldfart said:


> when I started with Uber I was 71 years old and thought this was something I could do to supplement my retirement income for a few years I was afraid that I would outlive my money
> 
> I thought at that time about 4 years would do the trick (75 years old for me and 300000 miles on the car) I could then convert certain assets I have, to cash and then use that cash to supplement my retirement income
> 
> ...


Good. story. Just curious did you make much in 5 years ,how much was your average taxes?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I always put on Trip B. IF the customer sees the Odometer reading , they might get shocked .😁


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


At 250k, i retired my last car, and went with a hybrid. It would probably have given me more service, but i think I made the right choice. Gasoline being the biggest expense, i am happy to have made the switch.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

It 


real-trip said:


> Good. story. Just curious did you make much in 5 years ,how much was your average taxes?


hasnt been 5 years, only a little more than three and i didnt work for 6 months in 2020 (Covid) So Ive done this a total of 32 months
My net has been $2600.month, No taxes


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


I have a 2018 Prius which runs as smooth and quiet as the day i bought it new. 82k miles, So, looking at yours, mine is still a baby. I'm getting 52mpg, how about you?

in my view, the Prius is the best car for rideshare. But, I'm driving for Grubhub now. I wore out the interior of a Camry before i bought my Prius, and hauling people around is hard on your interior ( recommend seat covers and rubber matts for your carpets. ) hauling people really thrashes the interior, over time. That's the big reason I switched to food, and food pays even more, in my opinion, because you get tips on the size of the food order, not the delivery fee.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I have a 2018 Prius which runs as smooth and quiet as the day i bought it new. 82k miles, So, looking at yours, mine is still a baby. I'm getting 52mpg, how about you?
> 
> in my view, the Prius is the best car for rideshare. But, I'm driving for Grubhub now. I wore out the interior of a Camry before i bought my Prius, and hauling people around is hard on your interior ( recommend seat covers and rubber matts for your carpets. ) hauling people really thrashes the interior, over time. That's the big reason I switched to food, and food pays even more, in my opinion, because you get tips on the size of the food order, not the delivery fee.


Tips areEverything !

Uber REALLY screwed that up !


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

oldfart said:


> when I started with Uber I was 71 years old and thought this was something I could do to supplement my retirement income for a few years I was afraid that I would outlive my money
> 
> I thought at that time about 4 years would do the trick (75 years old for me and 300000 miles on the car) I could then convert certain assets I have, to cash and then use that cash to supplement my retirement income
> 
> ...


Great advice


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


I just sold my 2012 Prius with 235000 mi on it. Never any problems with it. I replaced it with a 2018 Prius Prime with 35,000 on the clock. I also have a 2007 Mercedes R320 CDI that I use for XL but I only bought it a year and a half ago - and I stopped driving last March when the pandemic hit, sot it still has close to the 156,000 mi on it it had when I bought it.

I learned during my first week of driving - uh, 6 years ago - not drive a 'nice' personal car for rideshare. When I first did this I put 1,000 miles on my Mercedes sedan and decided I wouldn't be doing that again. I bought a $2,500 Kia Amanti and several other cars over the years to fit different needs: XL, SELECT, etc) and I drive those till - well, till it's time to sell. In some cases, even after putting 40,000 rideshare miles on it, I've sold a car for more than I paid.

My conclusion is: 
Don't drive rideshare to pay for a car; pay for a car in order to make a profit driving rideshare.
ymmv


----------



## Old G (Mar 5, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


Lincoln MKZ 170,000 miles


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


2102 prius 97500 2014 prius 120000 2004 lexus rx 180000 2015 isuzu npr 120000. all made in japan. koreann cars are good but japanese are still better. young.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I think the Gen 3 Prius is the ideal Uber x or Lyft x car. You can buy a high mileage car for very little and put tens (or hundreds) of thousands of miles on it at 50mpg. As long as you can keep the internal combustion engine running smoothly with regular oil changes, avoid any oil consumption, the car will just keep making money for you. If you happen to need a new hybrid battery an $1100 refurbished one will get you another 100,000 miles.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


Toyota, just bullet proof. Let me know when you hit the 500K miles??? Is the engine burning any oil?

With Toyota, its usually the little things that break down. For example, the power trunk lock stops working. Spots of rust in the paint. Actuator in the windows stops working. But engine will continue faithfully.

:coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Toyota, just bullet proof. Let me know when you hit the 500K miles??? Is the engine burning any oil?
> 
> With Toyota, its usually the little things that break down. For example, the power trunk lock stops working. Spots of rust in the paint. Actuator in the windows stops working. But engine will continue faithfully.
> 
> :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


30000mile equal to 6000gallons for prius. you save 6000gallons driving prius if you hit 300k miles. thats 18k. prius is free if you hit 30000. you are the man, Young.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Toyota, just bullet proof. Let me know when you hit the 500K miles??? Is the engine burning any oil?
> 
> With Toyota, its usually the little things that break down. For example, the power trunk lock stops working. Spots of rust in the paint. Actuator in the windows stops working. But engine will continue faithfully.
> 
> :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


buy lexus made in japan, it will last 30 years and runs like new.


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

I’ve been driving my Mercedes GL450 for 2 yrs doing rideshare. I do it for extra spending money and fun. Mainly drive Thurs, Fri, Sat. Putting about 30k a year on it and figure I’ll sell next year when it hits 150k. The advantage I have is a typical 8 hr night I make $2-300 and only put 200-250 miles on. I drive in a smaller market. With 5 colleges I do a lot of XL rides. Very happy with how it’s working out.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Don't drive rideshare to pay for a car; pay for a car in order to make a profit driving rideshare.
> ymmv


Absolutely!


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I dunno. I keep it on thermometer so I don’t have to see it. What I don’t know won’t kill me.

And yes, I know when to change the oil.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Drivetothesky said:


> 2102 prius 97500


Wow... how much did the time machine cost you to go 80 years into the future to buy that Prius? Does it run on cold fusion or antimatter?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> Wow... how much did the time machine cost you to go 80 years into the future to buy that Prius? Does it run on cold fusion or antimatter?


Awesome reply! Very smart, funny, and creative! Cheers!!!


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

I like the sound of that. I just discontinued my 2010 Caravan at 184000 and replaced it with my former work van 2017 Caravan with 101,000 on it. Sounds like it will have lots of life ahead of it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> Wow... how much did the time machine cost you to go 80 years into the future to buy that Prius? Does it run on cold fusion or antimatter?


"Where we're going..."


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> Awesome reply! Very smart, funny, and creative! Cheers!!!


commmonnn bra you know imean 2012


----------



## Jobseeker (Mar 7, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> I am sitting here at the end of my nightly Uber shift and am in a pondering inquisitive mood. Can I ask any of my fellow ants the mileage on their car? I am curious who has the most miles? One of the reasons I ask is that my car, a 2015 Toyota Prius, now has nearly 270,000 miles on it. It still runs great and has had minimal problems. The only time I could not Uber after my day job is when my water pump went out at 225,000 miles. Other than that, my car has run perfectly...and still does at 270,000 miles.
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do. I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? The last thing I want to do is have my car stop in the middle of the road with a pax in it because it broke down. I feel like 270,000 miles is a lot for an Uber. But Toyota Priuses are known to last a very long time. If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? Is there a mileage cut off? Or will you just wait til major problems occur?


Corolla 2017 ,207,000km


----------



## Palm Beach Driver (Oct 27, 2017)

2021 Hyundai Ioniq. 246 miles. Haven't driven Uber since the pandemic. I am planning to drive again in the future.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Had 280K on my 2012 Acura TL. Sold it running great. 
Have 112K on my 2017 Lexus ES Hybrid. Running like when I bought it at 30K. Crossing my fingers on the battery......


----------



## melange6 (Mar 10, 2018)

2014 Ford Fusion Hybrid - 280K miles. Bought it used a couple of years ago with 147K miles on it from a retiree who had all service records. It's been SOLID! I go through tires rather frequently. Now, there's a small leak coming from somewhere, it needs rear brake pads and rotors (a $200 job at Meineke), and CV Axles (no big deal). I would get another one.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

2011 Hyundai elantra with 360k miles. Only reg maintenance. Might need new front struts soon.


----------



## UberIndyX (May 18, 2015)

2005 Honda Civic Hybrid - bought with 150k and sold with 285K in January. Did have to replace the CVT transmission and battery from a donor car, but otherwise pretty reliable vehicle. 

Current vehicle has 177k and counting.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

My 2015 Honda Civic just died at 405000 km. Back in the good old days of Uber I paid off the car in the first 7 months working weekends


----------



## BigHeadTed (Mar 18, 2021)

I currently have 212k miles on my 2009 Honda Civic Hybrid. I had a 2007 Toyota Prius that I took up to 236k miles before trading it in for my Civic. I dread the day my car bites the dust or ages out of eligibility for Uber X/Lyft.


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

2009 Malibu 238k,only problem I got was the power steering,got a used one for $60 plus $120 labor


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Odometer? I just met her.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> *
> 
> How many miles does your Ubering car have? *


255,000 miles



Young Kim said:


> *And what is the make and model if you have very high mileage as I do.*


2009 Toyota Corolla.


Young Kim said:


> * I am also wondering about this because I think I need to start considering getting a new car right? *


Not necessarily.


Young Kim said:


> * If you have high miles as I do, when will you finally decide on a new car? *


When it ages out, which is two more years.


Young Kim said:


> * Is there a mileage cut off? *


No.


Young Kim said:


> *Or will you just wait til major problems occur?*


I'd even replace the engine or transmission if I have to. It's cheaper to keep her.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

64opel said:


> 2009 Malibu 238k,only problem I got was the power steering,got a used one for $60 plus $120 labor


Wow that's a lot of miles for a Chevy! I'm not saying that American cars are bad but usually mileage over 200,000 miles are in Japanese cars.


----------



## Nhaps (Aug 9, 2016)

Toyota Corolla 2009
Original engine 370,000
Second engine - JDM now 375,000


----------

